# Stahls� Offers Team Perfect� Pre-Spaced Text and Graphics



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Offers Team Perfect™ Pre-Spaced Text and Graphics*

Team Perfect™ pre-spaced text and graphics is a quick and easy way to put custom one-color designs on uniforms, jerseys, fan wear and booster wear. Pre-spaced text for player or team names comes pre-aligned with the sports graphic of your choice on a clear carrier for a single application with your heat press, saving layout and printing time. 

The single-color designs are available in most popular CAD-CUT® materials. Team Perfect text is offered in seven fonts, in your choice of an arch or a straight line format. Graphics include baseballs, basketballs, footballs, hockey sticks, soccer balls, golf clubs, megaphones, a swimmer and more. 

There also is an oval and two styles of capsules for letter or number backgrounds. Graphic size is determined by text size. Building a design is fast and simple. Just select your desired layout, font and size, graphic, material, and color. Then input your text copy and order the quantity you need to get on the production fast-track.

To learn more about Team Perfect and view available options, visit Heat Transfer Text & Graphic - Team Perfect | Stahlsâ€™.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

